# Encouraged to Post



## Goodolboy02 (Apr 3, 2006)

ok here ya go...after being encouraged to post some pics...here goes...Im currently 6'1 285 pounds...


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Goodolboy02

Welcome :eat2: And what a nice SOFT belly *closes my eyes and grabbing* hehe

Ill hope you meet some interesting people here


----------



## missaf (Apr 4, 2006)

You look very nice, and so do those Kuntsler prints on the wall


----------



## mouse (Apr 4, 2006)

Hot picture. How old are you (out of curiousity)?


----------



## Goodolboy02 (Apr 4, 2006)

Im 25 years old


----------



## xoxoshelby (Apr 4, 2006)

Very cute...where from?


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 4, 2006)

welcome fat brother!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh..what a cutie! Are you currently gaining [not that you are not handsome the way you are] or are you happy with this size?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 10, 2006)

MORE MORE MORE....so damn sexy...love a nice dunlop growing over a tight waistband.........<DROOOOOOOOOOOL> xoxo Wendy


----------



## Goodolboy02 (Apr 11, 2006)

hope you like the overhang


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2006)

very erotic to me....but love the stretch marks even more....damn...invite me down there to help FEED THAT growing body <EFG> xox Wendy


----------



## Goodolboy02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Bon Appetit! I cant believe what a handful it is!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 12, 2006)

that belly is lookin amaizing..another 15# is increcible on you....the stretch marks look FAntastic!!! THOSE tittys are growing nicely....HOT!!!!!!!:smitten: xxoxo Wendy


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow! Those additional pictures are way way way beyond hot! What a sex god you are! The ladies on here are probably drooling oceans over you! Sooooo hot!


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 12, 2006)

Goodolboy02 said:


> Bon Appetit! I cant believe what a handful it is!



Uhmm Id love to grab on that belly and see how many handfuls of fat you have there *Put my arms around you from behind and fill my hands (1,2,3,..)*

I agree with LoveBHMS, youre giving us girls a heart attack *bad bad boy* Slapping your belly.. Hmm so I guess its okay that youre continuer being a bad boy (would just love make that belly jiggling again) hehe

Hope youll have a wonderful Easter (with a lot of good foods), and posts some new pictures after the Easter.
- and maybe it's time check/visit the scale again, and give us an update.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 13, 2006)

and I can share him? We should not be selfish, plus our joint creativity and adoration would probably be well received.

There is clearly more than enough to go around.

Is he not the most gorgreous man EVER??!!!


----------



## Morgana (Apr 14, 2006)

you're amazing! :eat2:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 14, 2006)

So many pictures...and all so nice


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 15, 2006)

LoveBHMS: lol, youre right, we should not be selfish  enough fat for two girls to enjoy.

*whisper* do you think weve to ask him first, or is it our decision?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 15, 2006)

I think we should join forces and attack him.

One of us can hand feed him while the other massages his belly to keep the food moving along. When he's too stuffed to move we can each pick a side of his incredible body and kiss/tickle/rub it till he's in ecstasy. We would have him stuffed so full he would never be able to resist. But i somehow doubt he'd want to.

You're a blond and I'm an Italian-looking brunette, so really how many guys would say no to being in the middle of the two of us showering adoration and pleasure on them?

And with him there is _so much to enjoy! Plus he's 25, meaning young and full of energy even at that size._


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 15, 2006)

*LoveBHMS:* Defiantly, lets attack him (and I like to dominate), hehe  
Hmm imagine invite him to a long dinner with us (dont tell him about our plans), and make sure he eat a lot of ours fantastic cooking.
A night with lot of red wine, slowly music, interesting conversations and candlelights.

No no, better if we took him out on a restaurant (from one of my fantasies):

Were watching our handsome fat guy having trouble finishes his 3rd plate. Poke his belly and tease him a bit, and tell him what a guy on his size should be able to eat more than that.
Ignore all his complaining and tell him that he looks like a guy who are use to eat a lot, and tell him that he has gain a lot since last time we saw him, stick a finger into his belly and embarrassed him a bit.

For dessert wed get him a big icecream, and a plate with fresh strawberry with a thick layer of chocolate, and a bowl with whipped cream. Place all the stuff in front of him, and (one of us) should put an arm around him, and with discretion put a hand into his jacket, down to his waistline, and unbutton the first 2 button in your pants.
His well-feed belly flow out and relaxes (people cant see this, because of the jacket he is wearing outside the shirt). The hand touches his sides and belly with such an erotic movement.
Whisper in his ears uhmmm you pork, you have been a good boy tonight, and if you finish the dessert, well give you a reward then we come home.
Cover the one button in his jacket, and watch how tight his jacket stretch around his belly.
Dip one of the strawberries in the cream, and feed him with a very sexy expression.

Hmm and of course he would be a good boy and finish (he knows he would get his reward then we come home and he just cant resist it).
But hed also have a dessert and some more wine then we come at home. 

Bring the wine, icecream and candlelights with us to the bedroom.. Take off his clothes, and ask him when he last time was on the scale and humiliate him a bit. Tell him that fat pork like him doesnt can satisfy two girls at the same time so he just has to watch (but hed know that we really loved his size).
Bring him to bed sitting with a lot of pillows in his back so we can see his flabby belly and 

Now its best Im not telling anymore *angel smile*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 16, 2006)

One of us would start kissing his chubby neck and nibbling/licking his earlobes. Breathing hot kisses into his ears and telling him how big and handsome he is. Since we're both dominate maybe we could even engage the use of some soft silk scarves to tie his hands to the headboard.

The other would take some massage oil and oil up his enormous, stuffed belly, rubbing it till it's all shiney and wet. Then start in on his thick legs, beefy love handles, broad chest...all the while telling him how sexy he is.

Then switch sides so he can experience both a blond and a brunette doing all those lovely things to him. I don't think we are supposed to be too explicit on this board, but since neither of us is too big, we will have saved our mouths and eating skills for other things....


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 16, 2006)

Exactly!! ;-) hm youre a naughty girl, haha
And I really love the idea of rubbing oil on his body, make his soft body smooth all over, and let our hands explorer, and of course, our mouths are saved for something else :eat2:

/"ending of story"


----------



## Garfield (Apr 17, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> Exactly!! ;-) hm youre a naughty girl, haha
> And I really love the idea of rubbing oil on his body, make his soft body smooth all over, and let our hands explorer, and of course, our mouths are saved for something else :eat2:
> 
> /"ending of story"




Oh, I love the story... I dreamed about it last night. :wubu:


----------



## Goodolboy02 (Apr 17, 2006)

Glad You Girls seem to like the pics...sure makes me feel better about myself. With this type of encouragement I cant help but post more pics dont ya think hehe


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 17, 2006)

Goodolboy02 said:


> Glad You Girls seem to like the pics...sure makes me feel better about myself. With this type of encouragement I cant help but post more pics dont ya think hehe



*making a curl in my hair with a finger and look at LoveBHMs* 
It was not our intention to see more pictures? hehe *innocent smile*

:eat2:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 17, 2006)

The thought *never* crossed my mind to encourage that hunk to post more photos of his gorgeous face and body.

I never even thought that we might coax him into showing us more more more of that amazingly soft sexy belly.

Nope, never thought of it.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 3, 2006)

Goodolboy02 said:


> Glad You Girls seem to like the pics...sure makes me feel better about myself. With this type of encouragement I cant help but post more pics dont ya think hehe



We're waiting for some new sexy pictures ;-)


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 3, 2006)

And we know that you have some 

J


----------

